# Makes me want a CNC mill even more



## Alan H. (Feb 1, 2018)

I shouldn't watch stuff like this.   It fans the flames of my desire for a CNC mill and I fear my cash reserves could be impacted quickly by pressing the order button for all that stuff in my cart. 






Obviously set up for production but interesting to say the least.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 1, 2018)

Now that is ingenious. I wonder how long the 'set-up' time was?


----------



## magicniner (Feb 1, 2018)

Nice but that mill is probably "House Money" ;-)


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 1, 2018)

I've seen and run vertical lathes before, but never seen one upside down. Wow.


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Feb 1, 2018)

I've seen CNC mills used as lathes before.  Its always pretty cool, but unless I needed to make a couple hundred of the same part the setup time would kill me.  Shars sells lathe chucks premounted on R8 and 5C tapers, but its not necessary.  Upto 7/16 the ER16 collet on a Taig mill will work for turning stock. 






Basically ANY cnc mill could be used as a cnc lathe upto its stock holding limits.  I just happen to have a little chuck that will spin onto the spindle nose of my Taig, although my Taig is sitting on a shelf apart, because I've just been to busy making parts on my other machines to put it back together. 






Another popular thing to do is throw a lathe chuck on a bed mill with a rotating head and rotate the head 90 degrees.  Then gang tool the table.


----------

